# Diabetes UK South Warwickshire Meeting - Latest Insulin Therapies



## jane (Nov 4, 2012)

On Wednesday 7th November Diabetes UK South Warwickshire Group are holding a meeting in the Medical Education Centre (John Turner Building) Warwick Hospital. The speaker is Dr Peter Horrocks, the subject New insulin therapies. The meeting starts at 7.30pm, and the car parking is free to everybody attending the meeting. For more information go to www.diabetes-swarks.org.uk.
Looking forward to seeing anybody who can attend.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2012)

Hope the meeting is a great success - get along there people if you can!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 4, 2012)

Hope meeting is well supported !


----------

